# Photos From Trip to Als , Dragon Aquarium and Aquatic Kingdom



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

So , I got a little photo happy and decided I would share with you my wonderful journey tonight. Enjoy !!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Eh nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

and more..


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

these ones too.


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

is that a Jaguar cichlid in one of those photos ?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

which store are these from and how much they selling ? TIA
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=111618&d=1425351878
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=111602&d=1425351669


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> which store are these from and how much they selling ? TIA
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=111618&d=1425351878
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=111602&d=1425351669


Those discus and Wild Altum Angels were at Dragon Aquarium.
They have some really nice looking discus i was kind of surprised.

I did not see the prices unfortunately


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

The wild altums at Dragon were $100 each


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

UsAndThem said:


> these ones too.


cool photos! what is photo number 5in the second group? looks kind of scary!
are those gar in the third group?


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

teemee said:


> cool photos! what is photo number 5in the second group? looks kind of scary!
> are those gar in the third group?


the 5th fish is called a Lungfish and those are indeed Gar


----------

